
I go to school and work 4 days a week, how do I make money in the rest 3 - lannisterstark
I am often bored during the weekends and a day off I get once in a while during the week. I need the money, for tuition and all, so how would I go on about making money with my free time.<p>I only have <i>some</i> programming experience. Right now I teach at InstaEdu (Now Chegg tutors) at $20 an hour but it is VERY UNSTABLE. I sometimes can manage $100 in the same day and somedays only $20 for 4-5 hours of work. Pointers?<p>Also, I can&#x27;t get a second job because of some government-aid restrictions on me :&#x2F; I live in the USA.<p>Thanks! :)
======
saluki
What's your major . . . if you're bored think about learning something related
to your major or something that could earn you money in the future.

If you have some programming experience think about learning more if you're
interested in it you can make money with those skills.

You can learn how to create websites and offer that as a service to
friends/classmates and/or local small businesses.(html/css, buying domains,
setting up hosting).

Maybe learn how to setup develop and customize wordpress sites and offer that
service as well. (setting up wordpress on hosting, pointing the domain,
installing themes, customizing, plugins).

You will need to report this income on your taxes so make sure you don't go
over limits affecting your financial aid for school.

You can get an EIN number for employers to send you 1099s so you don't have to
use your social.

------
nabaraz
Tutoring, Uber/Lyft, Amazon Flex, Online store, dog walk, day care... there
are lot of things you can do.

------
tosaynet55
easy way - campus job (not sure gov will restrict that as well, you may want
to double check)

harder way - there're many other ways out there that you could make money,
think outside of box and not just things around your major / school, you can
sell things on ebay, you can programming for others for profit, you can
install & setup security camera systems for others for profit.

Generally you want to take advantage of things / information that you know but
others don't and transit it into profits. In my own experience that really
works, I used to flip things on ebay and made ~$100-300 per day which only
required 1-2 hours of work each day. I paid all my tuition and my living
expenses with that. Yes, I also did other things to generate profits so don't
limit your imagination.

It was hard for me to make the first move (afraid of lose initial investment,
uncertainty, afraid of change, working on things I don't have domain
expertise, etc), but as long as you are willing to get your hands dirty, you
will find ways to make nice money.

------
tmaly
Why not create your own courses about what you teach and put them up on Udemy?
You can make some extra money on the side and learn a new skill of developing
courses.

Another option is to start a blog about something you are passionate about.
Building an authority site takes time, but you have a few options to make
money from it.

------
Mz
[http://writepay.blogspot.com/](http://writepay.blogspot.com/)

